# Crostini recipe



## Chef_devoe (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi, I am Devon. I am 15 and aspiring to be a professional chef. I'd like to know if you guys (or girls) would know if this crostini sounds good. I'd like suggestions, so I can improve my recipes. So here is my crostini with prosciutto and roasted bell peppers.

1 loaf of french bread cut in diagonals with a diameter of 2' (only cut 15 slices)
15-20 tblsp of extra virgin olive oil
kosher salt and ground black peppercorns to taste
15 slices of prosciutto (fold to fit the crostini)
1 - 8oz container of fresh mozzerella chese
3 medium sized red bell peppers cut in half and (for lack of better term) "gutted"

The supplies you would need include:
A broiler pan
An oven (I hope you'd have one by now...)
A baking sheet
A mixing bowl
Seran wrap

First, you would preheat your oven to 500 degrees Fahrenheit (be sure to set it to BROIL). While that is preheating, take your broiling pan and place your six bell pepper halves on it. Coat with olive oil and salt. roast for 3-5 minutes turning after about 2. (watch carefully) Once roasted, set the peppers in the mixing bowl and cover with seran wrap. Let cool to room temperature. Once room temp, peal skin and slice into thin strips.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees fahrenheit. place bread slices onto baking sheet. Coat with olive oil and seasonings. Let cook for approx. 10 minutes. When ready add sliced peppers, prosciutto and cheese. Then BROIL for 1 minute or less at 500 degrees. (watch so you don't burn) 

Serve warm.
Makes 15 servings.

Other options:
If you do not like prosciutto, you can leave it out and replace with another color pepper.
If you like your prosciutto "raw" looking, add the cured ham on top after broiling.

Please respond asap, I need feedback before I bring this in to class.

Thanks a million,
_ Devon


----------



## babetoo (Jul 19, 2008)

sounds good to me. 

babe


----------



## college_cook (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds great!  This is nice because you've chosen ingredients that don't overpower each other: bell pepper has a nice mild flavor when roasted, fresh mozzarella is a very unassertive cheese, and prosciutto adds additional flavor and salt without being an overpowering flavor itself.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 20, 2008)

I would slice and marinate the mozzarella in olive oil, black peppercorns, and basil leaves to give it a bit more flavor.  But, even as you have it listed, it is quite nice and simply put...a classic!


----------



## TyPiece (Jul 20, 2008)

Good for you Devon! I was 25 before I started aspiring to be a proffesional chef so you´re off to a great start. Your recipe sounds like it would make a perfect appetizer course. Kitchenelf has a good suggestion about marinating the cheese but you could also marinate the peppers to. If you are going to serve the crostini as individual portions try a puree of basil, olive oil and a little salt. Strain it though a fine sieve and youve got a nice sauce to garnish your plate with.

A little marjoram and garlic on the toasted crostini would also work well with this recipe.


----------



## giggler (Jul 20, 2008)

Chef Devon,

I think you're describing Bruscheta... grilled bread, roasted peppers, served warm...

Crostini is more like room temp, small pieces of bread, fairly "raw" toppings, usually "mashed" into sort of a spread, more like "patte'", but your toppings sound very good!

Hope you get an A+

Eric, Austin, Tx.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jul 20, 2008)

Sounds good, make sure you let us know how you did!!!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 20, 2008)

giggler said:


> Chef Devon,
> 
> I think you're describing Bruscheta... grilled bread, roasted peppers, served warm...
> 
> ...



Classic Bruschetta - tomatoes, basil, garlic, a bit of olive oil and isn't warm.  There are so many variations though.  After all...that's what cooking is all about.

Crostini is nothing more than toasted bread - it's what you do with that bread that becomes an endless sea of choices.


----------



## Chef_devoe (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you all very much. I took kitchenelf's advice. I got an A! Thank you all so much.

Chef_Devon


----------



## Chef_devoe (Jul 20, 2008)

*Pictures*

Here are some pictures

_devon
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 20, 2008)

I got an A...I got an A  

The look absolutely delish!


----------



## babetoo (Jul 20, 2008)

well of course you did!! congrats. 

they look awesome.

babe


----------



## Mississippi Girl (Oct 17, 2008)

wow those pictures made me HUNGRY! I am going to try your recipe for sure. I am in awe that a 15 yr old came up with this, but really I shouldnt be since my sons are around that age and love to experiment in the kitchen....they just don't like to clean up after lol


----------

